# Fall Salmon Run



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive never fished it here in Mi., whats the closest river downstate to fish? May try Manistee area...any input about fishing it overall would be great

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Manistee is always a good bet, research running skein in the holes mid or lower stretch, or cranks in the same area. Keep away from the temptation to fish the numbers around tippy. I would feel safe saying that 75% of the guys are fishing unethical or illegal for colored up fish (again majority, some legit guys up there). Less fish down river but much higher percentage of biters, that are not black as dirt! Plus, you can avoid the crowds and enjoy yourself away from tippy.

Don't overlook the piers if the conditions are right (wind, temp, etc). Always my first choice if the stars are aligned! Highest percentage of biting fish that are still good table fare in my opinion. 

Plenty of content on this site regarding these topics, search around and study. Always the best bet is to go out and learn firsthand though. Just don't stop at Andy's in brethren and ask "what are people getting them on?" You will hit the river asking for a ticket!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I see you are in Lenawee county. The closest would be straight across I-94 to the St. Joe.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you normally wade or shore fish in the rivers? What techniques?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

It depends on the River you fish ?, some can be fished from shore, others wading or even from a smaller boat, or all of the above.

Kevin


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Probably the Manistee

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> Probably the Manistee
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
The Manistee can be fished wading, bank or boat. it is a big River, but i would fish it with a boat if you have a choice.
the Little Manistee is a option too.

Kevin


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

St. Joe would be the closest to you.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

someone11 said:


> St. Joe would be the closest to you.


Can I fish this from shore/wading? I have absolutely no knowledge of fishing that river.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I won't be able to make it to any bait stations before I go, so how can I get ahold of skein to fish with? How would you rig up your line and everything for skein?


----------



## sstslammer (Aug 14, 2010)

hplayer13 said:


> Can I fish this from shore/wading? I have absolutely no knowledge of fishing that river.


For the most part fishing the joe, its a poor king shore fishery. The coho and steelhead fishery on the other hand can be fairly decent if you hit the right time but your best bet is to head further north 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> I won't be able to make it to any bait stations before I go, so how can I get ahold of skein to fish with? How would you rig up your line and everything for skein?


Fish your first morning with plugs and find yourself some deeper "softer" holes for later, late morning, get off the river and go to a fish cleaning station and ask the charter boat folks for some, it's just guts to them.

Go to you tube and search egg loop knot. You don't need anything special for leader material as kings don't tend to be line shy. I would suggest Maxima in the 12-15# range.

Good luck, J


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> Can I fish this from shore/wading? I have absolutely no knowledge of fishing that river.


 
There aren't many places on the ST Joe that you could wade, it is either from the bank or a boat.

Kevin


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Could I just buy the "salmon eggs" from, say, Cabelas? Or is this not even close to the same affect on the bite?

Also, is there any fishing hours? Because I'd like to possibly fish the pier at night and the river early morning/late night? Thoughts?


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Store bought eggs and spawn sacks suck! I don't know what they treat 'em with, but I can't catch fish with it. If I couldn't get my hands on some skein/spawn, I would back bounce and cast plugs in the river or throw spoons off the pier.

Good luck, 
J


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pere Marquette vs. Manistee??? Ludington is a little closer to me, but I've been reading up that Chinooks are mainly on the P.M.....so long question short....*P.M. vs Big Manistee?*


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> Pere Marquette vs. Manistee??? Ludington is a little closer to me, but I've been reading up that Chinooks are mainly on the P.M.....so long question short....*P.M. vs Big Manistee?*


 
For me it would be the PM, but only because i was born and raised in the Baldwin - Bitley area and know the PM very well.
But i have fished the Manistee big and little too, and they are both good.

Kevin


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

AdamBradley said:


> Manistee is always a good bet, research running skein in the holes mid or lower stretch, or cranks in the same area. Keep away from the temptation to fish the numbers around tippy. I would feel safe saying that 75% of the guys are fishing unethical or illegal for colored up fish (again majority, some legit guys up there). Less fish down river but much higher percentage of biters, that are not black as dirt! Plus, you can avoid the crowds and enjoy yourself away from tippy.
> 
> Don't overlook the piers if the conditions are right (wind, temp, etc). Always my first choice if the stars are aligned! Highest percentage of biting fish that are still good table fare in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 

the part i high lighted in red is 100% true as far as i know. and have know stay away from tippy. could always drift egg type flies from shore that usaly work better more in the evening. your better off heading to the city launch in down town manistee all day picking up some salmon eggs from a guy cleaning his salmon. don't pick them out of the garbage casue they may have sat there a week or two by the time you got them. put them on ice wash out and cure right away bring plastic zip locks to store them in. papper towels to dry them out quicker. before you cure them if you use a cure like mike atlaus shake and cure bring some thing to weight the eggs cause it take "x" amount per pound. also a straining devise like a colander screen flour sifter etc... to wash the blood off real well and to strain them of the cure after sitting in it for like 30 -45 minutes.


also i find white or orange spawn bags to work best green not so much i tye mine up with a fly tying bobbin and 6/0 tying thread like to match the color of the bag it self bring octpus hooks and some trebles. a pair of side cuts to cut one barb off so not to catch fish foul hook or bottom. put two in the bag and cut the one that stick out off. dont need it just make sure they are legal hooks. i think it is 3/8's of a inch between multi point hooks on rivers ware piers are any thing realy cause it is lake michigan. also just use your hand to tie the bag up you getting dirty any ways so just fold bag edges in ward twist the top andwrap thread between the eggs and the left overs of the sheet bag square are what i use. that ware tying thread work best i have the problem of the bag popping open when it hit the water.


this why i use tying thread for it. that was if using that rubber strech cord they sell next to the egg sack making products. i find it does not work as well if you can cure he hole skien it liek the skin attached to the eggs this will help with the egg loop method but the left overs put in bags and add colored styro foam to them and head to the pier heads so they flaot up in the water and not sit on the bottom. salmon seem to do this in river sit on bottom is why i said to cutt that hook off and they have not been on the manistee much lately cause of the zebra mussels. any ways wish you the best pic up a county map of that part of the state and find out about access point in the lower secion of the river.


any ways best of luck wish ya the best.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

I would stay away from the store bought stuff,if you are lucky you can find someone who will give u a skein or 2 on this site.Casting cranks is always a viable option too in the holes of rivers,Ive done well the last few years on a firetiger rattle trap,that thing really rubs them the wrong way and they wanna kill it .Ive done well off the piers with J-13s jointeds, another option u might consider.IF you get ahold of skein I can tell u the differant homebrew cures I use.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

hplayer13,
go to u tube and search for salmon egg cure,there u will find all the info u need on egg curing. then search egg loop knot and watch the vids ,this is were i learned to tie the egg loop knot, last year was the first year using this and back bouncing through the holes,did very well.I was a caster on the Muskegon river mouth with hot n tots, lointed rapalas(fire tiger) short warts u name it they all seem to work. My best is hot n tots in fire, clown or green on chartruse.I use the sugar boil cure I got off of u tube, works great and also tried the same cure on some steelhead spaqwn and did really well on it also,I added some other ingreedients too my steel spawn,propylene glycol and fish oil,they really like this combo.If u want some starter salmon spawn I might be able to spot u with a little.Ray


----------



## steelheader2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just another option would be to hit the grand in GR

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

What size on the spoons and crankbaits?

How well does drifting nightcrawlers work?




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Never tried drifting crawlers for Kings.
If you're going to buy spoons prior to getting there, stick with the tried and true stuff, like Cleos, Krockidiles, Moonshine and such, but save some budget 'cause you never know what's gonna be hot til ya get there. For sizes, I like the 2/5 and 3/4 oz, but you can go heavier. For Rapala Shad Raps, 05 and 07 work best for me, your results may vary. Don't forget Husky Jerks in a size 10 (I think).

Good luck,
J


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Glow ko wobbler spoons in 3/4 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Back bouncing skein, does anyone have diagrams or pictures of how to make this rig up? I have been searching online to no success


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Best to do with a baitcasting reel. On the end of your mainline, tie a three way swivel, on the other end, tie an 18" fluro leader with a hook, on the third end attatch a sinker.

Position yourself upstream of the area you wanna fish. Drop your line in the water leaving the reel in freespool and your thumb on the spool. Lift the sinker off bottom, take your thumb off spool and let the current pull it downstream a foot or so, place your thumb on spool to stop and let rig find bottom again. Repeat.

Make sure to have your thumb on spool when setting the hook.

There are several different versions of this but this one is simple to explain.

Good luck,
J


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

jerrob said:


> Best to do with a baitcasting reel. On the end of your mainline, tie a three way swivel, on the other end, tie an 18" fluro leader with a hook, on the third end attatch a sinker.
> 
> Position yourself upstream of the area you wanna fish. Drop your line in the water leaving the reel in freespool and your thumb on the spool. Lift the sinker off bottom, take your thumb off spool and let the current pull it downstream a foot or so, place your thumb on spool to stop and let rig find bottom again. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Youve been a great help, as everyone else has too! Thanks!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

What size bbarrell swivels for these casting spoons and crankbaits

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

hplayer13 said:


> What size bbarrell swivels for these casting spoons and crankbaits
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 size 9 works fine, you dont want a flimsy small one you would use for say panfish or anything because they can bend those out pretty easy on a hard run


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

What's the minimum size for a landing net you would want on the piers?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jerrob said:


> Never tried drifting crawlers for Kings.
> If you're going to buy spoons prior to getting there, stick with the tried and true stuff, like Cleos, Krockidiles, Moonshine and such, but save some budget 'cause you never know what's gonna be hot til ya get there. For sizes, I like the 2/5 and 3/4 oz, but you can go heavier. For Rapala Shad Raps, 05 and 07 work best for me, your results may vary. Don't forget Husky Jerks in a size 10 (I think).
> 
> Good luck,
> J


exactly thumbs up....




hplayer13 said:


> What size on the spoons and crankbaits?
> 
> How well does drifting nightcrawlers work?
> 
> ...


 
night crawler are useed with oslo glo's spinner baits they in flate with a worm blower found at gander mountian etc... stuff like babby night crawler and hole big canadian crawlers are what they were saying worked at the damn. on the manistee me i think they were snaging if any thing cause i did not get a one on it. change to flies and skien and got two coho and could tell it was a king that spooled me last year cause it was so big. ya use those cleo i got mine at meijers when they ran a saturday sale for 20% off it was a cupon in a add. in 3/4 and 5/8 once or some thing like it. any ways i liked the glo white with orange dots the best in cleos. they had blue half and white half cleos and orage and green both with white halfs cleos. but ya that orange dotted one i felt a few smacks on it. just did not get em. 



hplayer13 said:


> What's the minimum size for a landing net you would want on the piers?


 
depends ware you at like ludington you could go with a 2 length extension ware other piers you need a 3 or 4 extesion that 4 x4 feet in extensions or 3 x 6 footers just to get close. keep in mind it hard to pull them threw the rocks in ludington. so you kinda got to drag it till you can get it in down aways manistee you mite be able to use a three section i would feel safer with four. i hade a 3 that broke years ago the loop broke. how i did it was i stuck a broom handle with a wood screw holding it in for the four one. slide it in to the hanlde about 4 -6 inches then use a wood screw to hold it in. i think cumming sells good nets that work so does ranger etc...look around see what you like.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Got some lures and line ordered from BassPro last night!

*Thunderstick 11*
*Husky Jerk 14*








*Wiggle Wart 05* 
*Kwikfish K9X*

*Rat-L-Trap*
*Power Pro 15Lb* 
*Spiderwire Ez Braid* 
*Cxx Mono* 
*
*


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Where do you guys buy your spoons at? (glow)


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone picking up and fish in the manistee yet?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> Where do you guys buy your spoons at? (glow)


Every local Ma and Pa tackle shop that sell 'em, spread the love around. Insta-Launch had a good selection last fall. I even found a few in fly shops. Spend $10 on a uv light for those G.I.T.D. spoons.

Good luck,
J


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> Where do you guys buy your spoons at? (glow)


jays on line and in clare - insta launch bait and tackle if you can find it it is a tad hard to find . that and meijers sells cleos good time to buy them from meijers is when they have Saturday sales and two day sale good for 20 % etc 5 buck off 20 etc on general merchandise. any ways i like small shops best cause they can always use the extra income any ways best of luck.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I'd almost recommend trying sponge balls dipped in melted vaseline/anise oil, but then I'd be showing my age....:bloos:


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone know of a good bait and tackle shop in Ludington? Also, where is the fish cleaning station located?


----------

